
Bitcoin as a Notary - mbgaxyz
https://medium.com/@craig_10243/bitcoin-as-a-notary-d260589fcd06
======
emilengler
I think that Ethereum and smart contracts would be better for notary. By the
way, you should not forget that he is Faketoshi

